# Step Down From 12000 Volts



## curiousjack (Sep 17, 2017)

My machinery has a range of 120 – 240 volts. I have to run quite a few of these. My input voltage from the utility company is 12000 Volts and I need to step it down to 208 Volts.

What kind of transformer do you suggest? I want to run the machines on 208 volts so that my amperage is less. 

1) Do you recommend a 415/235 V transformer or 208/120V transformer? 

2) How much of an amperage difference would it make between the two setups?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Cletis?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

curiousjack said:


> My machinery has a range of 120 – 240 volts. I have to run quite a few of these. My input voltage from the utility company is 12000 Volts and I need to step it down to 208 Volts.
> 
> What kind of transformer do you suggest? I want to run the machines on 208 volts so that my amperage is less.
> 
> ...


You want a licensed electrical contractor... and a licensed EE, too.

Period.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I am not even going to put the stock DIY thread closure disclaimer on this one. 

PLEASE, contact a qualified, licensed, insured electrician in your area. This is not a place to mess around if you don't know what you're doing.


----------

